# Wild Mushrooms in Ct



## petejonson (Mar 18, 2008)

anyone ever find any psilycobin mushrooms in connecticut? if so what time of year and where(field,barn, etc.)?


----------



## gabriel420 (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd like to know too, wouldnt mind finding a few mushies come spring


----------



## primeralives (Mar 19, 2008)

cow patties and old rotten stumps


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 19, 2008)

primeralives said:


> cow patties and old rotten stumps


can you post a link of what the indigenous shrooms should look like so we all dont die 

click the link in my sig, spread the word, START A REVOLUTION!!


----------



## primeralives (Mar 19, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> can you post a link of what the indigenous shrooms should look like so we all dont die
> 
> click the link in my sig, spread the word, START A REVOLUTION!!


there you go Identifying And Picking Magic Mushrooms


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

primeralives said:


> there you go Identifying And Picking Magic Mushrooms


kool, thanks buddy


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 20, 2008)

I used to pick in the south in cowfields. It takes a while to find a good field but once you do it is a goldmine! And the shrooms are not hard to identify no matter what people say, *Also I highly doubt the deathcap myth* because my friend picked what he thought were shrooms from the field but were another type long, thin white ones and he's still breathing. Where I'm from there were 3 types of mushrooms in the field, short squatty ones with wart looking things on them; long thin white ones, and the true ones golden brown with a purple skirt. the good ones always growing out of cowshit. The best time is when the weather gets and stays warm for a month or so and until the first frost or a little before.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> I*Also I highly doubt the deathcap myth*.


whats that about?

when i was growing up, rumor was that shrooms only grew during the night and would die in the morning. also ppl said that shrooms grew underneath the cow shit. lol so i had the impression that you had to go before dusk and durn over cow terds to pick shrooms  

i never went shroom hunting myself, but it sure would be fun


----------



## Devilreject1 (Mar 20, 2008)

duh, i remember one time i went marel hunting and my aunt said to be real quiet otherwise they would go back in the ground. that bitch


----------



## gangjababy (Mar 20, 2008)

I've picked in broad daylight and at 2 in the morning and they are there. people talk alot of nonsense, why would they go back in the ground? once they pop out they stay out.


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

gangjababy said:


> I've picked in broad daylight and at 2 in the morning and they are there. people talk alot of nonsense, why would they go back in the ground? once they pop out they stay out.


this was years ago. it was just hearsay, and i believed it because i didnt know any better. no big deal, just telling you guys something funny.


----------



## primeralives (Mar 20, 2008)

its best to pick them after a substancial amount of rain


----------



## petejonson (Mar 20, 2008)

do any psychadelic mushrooms even grow in CT


----------



## We TaRdED (Mar 20, 2008)

she needs to move the plants a little primeralives! what a hottie  thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## primeralives (Mar 20, 2008)

petejonson said:


> do any psychadelic mushrooms even grow in CT


yea a couple different types


----------



## bloodshotEyz (Mar 20, 2008)

here's the one i found online that's in the northeast. i thought there were more... but it's a start


> Botanical Name: Psilocybe caerulipes
> Common Name: Blue Foot Psilocybe
> Family: Strophariaceae
> _Description _Brownish, knobbed cap, fading to yellow, with brown gills; whitish stalk bluish at base; on decayed wood.
> ...


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 15, 2013)

bump..anyone in ct??


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Atidd..these guys are a riot! 'Doubt the death cap 'myth''...lol..keep looking guys..since this thread is that old they may have found one...


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 15, 2013)

Haha they go back in the ground if they hear you!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 15, 2013)

Its a mushroom not a whack-a-mole


----------



## canndo (Sep 15, 2013)

Because someone ate an unknown mushroom and did not die in idicative of nothing. MOST mushrooms are not poisonous. MANY mushrooms that are poisonous don't taste good, but you are still playing a deadly game if you id your mushroom just through pictures or the internet. I have said many times that some forms of p. mushrooms live in close proximity to another mushroom that looks very like it, a galerina, which is deadly. Don't pick mushrooms thinking that all mushrooms in your area are either hallucinogenic or poisonous, your odds of getting an hallucenogenic, if you are unititiated, are likely the same as getting a poisonsous one. If you like those odds, go for it.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Sep 15, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pluteus_salicinus


----------



## atidd11 (Sep 17, 2013)

canndo u shud know im smart enough to properly id before i chow!


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

Imagine the original people that had to figure out which ones are good to eat and which ones will make you sick/die. Rough times.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Sep 17, 2013)

Skuxx said:


> Imagine the original people that had to figure out which ones are good to eat and which ones will make you sick/die. Rough times.



Actually their are lots of methods to determine if a plant / fungi is good to eat or not , that only involve ones senses . Check out any decent survival manual


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

Yeah like the sense of feeling your liver dying. Lol I'm kidding, I don't doubt you. That's how you ID mushrooms... with your 5 senses. I don't know how else you could ID them unless you have some machines do it. But did everybody know these tricks of the trade many thousands of years ago? Someone had to learn that if it smells like this... it's bad. If it looks like this... it's bad. Etc.


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Sep 17, 2013)

[h=4]Universal Edibility Test[/h] There are many plants throughout the world. Tasting or swallowing even a small portion of some can cause severe discomfort, extreme internal disorders, and even death. Therefore, if you have the slightest doubt about a plant's edibility, apply the Universal Edibility Test (Figure 9-5) before eating any portion of it. 


 
*1*​Test only one part of a potential food plant at a time. 

 *2*​Separate the plant into its basic components - leaves, stems, roots, buds, and flowers. 

 *3*​Smell the food for strong or acid odors. Remember, smell alone does not indicate a plant is edible or inedible. 

 *4*​Do not eat for 8 hours before starting the test. 

 *5*​During the 8 hours you abstain from eating, test for contact poisoning by placing a piece of the plant part you are testing on the inside of your elbow or wrist. Usually 15 minutes is enough time to allow for a reaction. 

 *6*​During the test period, take nothing by mouth except purified water and the plant part you are testing. 

 *7*​Select a small portion of a single part and prepare it the way you plan to eat it. 

 *8*​Before placing the prepared plant part in your mouth, touch a small portion (a pinch) to the outer surface of your lip to test for burning or itching. 

 *9*​If after 3 minutes there is no reaction on your lip, place the plant part on your tongue, holding it there for 15 minutes. 

 *10*​If there is no reaction, thoroughly chew a pinch and hold it in your mouth for 15 minutes. *Do not swallow.* 

 *11*​If no burning, itching, numbing, stinging, or other irritation occurs during the 15 minutes, swallow the food. 

 *12*​Wait 8 hours. If any ill effects occur during this period, induce vomiting and drink a lot of water. 

 *13*​If no ill effects occur, eat 0.25 cup of the same plant part prepared the same way. Wait another 8 hours. If no ill effects occur, the plant part as prepared is safe for eating. 

 *CAUTION*
*Test all parts of the plant for edibility, as some plants have both edible and inedible parts. Do not assume that a part that proved edible when cooked is also edible when raw. Test the part raw to ensure edibility before eating raw. The same part or plant may produce varying reactions in different individuals. *​ 

 Figure 9-5. Universal Edibility Test.​ Before testing a plant for edibility, make sure there are enough plants to make the testing worth your time and effort. Each part of a plant (roots, leaves, flowers, and so on) requires more than 24 hours to test. Do not waste time testing a plant that is not relatively abundant in the area. 
Remember, eating large portions of plant food on an empty stomach may cause diarrhea, nausea, or cramps. Two good examples of this are such familiar foods as green apples and wild onions. Even after testing plant food and finding it safe, eat it in moderation. 
You can see from the steps and time involved in testing for edibility just how important it is to be able to identify edible plants. 
To avoid potentially poisonous plants, stay away from any wild or unknown plants that have--


Milky or discolored sap.
Beans, bulbs, or seeds inside pods.
Bitter or soapy taste.
Spines, fine hairs, or thorns.
Dill, carrot, parsnip, or parsleylike foliage.
"Almond" scent in woody parts and leaves.
Grain heads with pink, purplish, or black spurs.
Three-leaved growth pattern.
 Using the above criteria as eliminators when choosing plants for the Universal Edibility Test will cause you to avoid some edible plants. More important, these criteria will often help you avoid plants that are potentially toxic to eat or touch. 
An entire encyclopedia of edible wild plants could be written, but space limits the number of plants presented here. Learn as much as possible about the plant life of the areas where you train regularly and where you expect to be traveling or working. Listed below and later in this chapter are some of the most common edible and medicinal plants. Detailed descriptions and photographs of these and other common plants are at Appendix B.


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 17, 2013)

That is good stuff to know man. I think I remember seeing that on survivorman or one of those shows actually. But, I didn't see it mention fungi anywhere, so I would still refer to a professional when dealing with wild shrooms. Well I've seen cubes enough to ID them myself... but besides that I'm clueless.


----------



## Kervork (Sep 18, 2013)

Not the way you test mushrooms. The Death Cap is no a myth. You will read about some family getting poisioned ever few years. A can only assume it was tasty. Eating one little piece and assuming it's good because you didn't feel sick is no indication eating more won't suddenly kill you. 

After many years of hunting mushrooms and reading taxonomic guides I find there is a handful I recognize as safe to eat. If you're planning on eating little brown mushrooms you damn well better know what you're doing.

I recognize the cubes in my back yard because that's where I planted them.


----------



## Impman (Sep 18, 2013)

^^^^ I like that a lot! I can't believe the mushroom teks! all the sanitation procedure and mold problems... then wtf do I have a mushrooms sprouting on my lawn every so often? Surely, you should be able to somehow plant shrooms in your back yard , right?


----------



## Skuxx (Sep 18, 2013)

Impman said:


> ^^^^ I like that a lot! I can't believe the mushroom teks! all the sanitation procedure and mold problems... then wtf do I have a mushrooms sprouting on my lawn every so often? Surely, you should be able to somehow plant shrooms in your back yard , right?


Yeah I have mushrooms come up all the time... just from discarding unused and leftover stuff in a spot... Actually I've relied solely on that spot for a while now since I stopped growing em.


----------

